# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  больше не выносимо так ...

## odinokaya

Здравствуйте,хочу рассказать свою историю. Может кто то в этом сообщении найдет себя...

 Мне 24 года почти и у меня вообще не было серьезных отношений. Я всегда нравилась парням,говорили "красивая" ,но при этом думали всегда только как и затащить меня в постель. Нет ничего вызывающего в моем макияже и наряде,что бы дало повод на это. Обидно до ужаса. Сначала думала не время еще,все еще впереди,но сейчас оглядываюсь назад и понимаю,что прошлое -оно пустое...Не было той романтике о которой я мечтала. Розу только один раз в своей жизни мне подарили и то,которая завяла почти сразу же. Плюшевой мишка,которых у каждой девчонки хоть один, да найдется подаренного от парня, у меня вообще нет. Ну это еще пол беды. А вот когда смотришь ,как выходят замуж или женятся твои знакомые, тогда то и понимаешь вот оно одиночество. Вот они мысли о суициде.Я плачу каждый день уже,я полностью разочарована в жизни,в парнях...Мне не кому позвонить ,когда плохо...Я сломалась,неудачи взяли вверх...Как дальше жить? Я не хочу новый год опять встречать в одиночестве...

----------


## Статист

А чего бы Вы хотели от парней?

----------


## Dida

:Smile:  Привет!...у меня такая же почти ситуация (возраст и все как Вы описываете)...за исключением того, что я сама себя не считаю красоткой, а наоборот, и не все но некоторые парни которых я встречала в жизни называют меня красивой...но дело не в этом...а в том, что я очень хорошо Вас понимаю...можем обменяться контактами для дальнейшего общения, если Вам интересно...

Я думаю, в вашей жизни должны быть перемены, если Вы начнете с себя...потому что, как все знают под лежачий камень вода не бежит....это не просто слова...а истина!....доказано на деле...неоднократно мной!...да мне никто ни разу в жизни не дарил плюшевого мишку или другую мягкую игрушку...но за все свои 24 года....я помню как мне дарили 3 алые розочки...каждый раз...я не думаю, что дело в этом, в том ЧТО подарили и СКОЛЬКО...здесь важны чувства, отношения, ЛЮБОВЬ, а не сами вещи...поэтому....чтобы найти свое счастья надо бороться за него....надо стараться изменить себя к лучшему, пытаться понять эту жизнь и жить ею полноценно....

----------


## Игорёк

Сегодня мне снился сон про одну своюзнакомую, ей тоже 24, и она тоже не устроена в плане семейной жизни...
Дело вот в чем. Еще с юности (я знаю ее с 17-ти лет), она активно со всеми встречалась, спала (при том был даже раз у меня в машине (не со мной), "мутила" то с одним, то с другим, то с третьйм. Из моих знакомых с ней переспали несколько человек. 
Ситуация в чём? - нелзя вести себя так, быть настолько наивной, доверчивой, и при том нечего из себя не представляя в плане человеческого интереса. 
Вопрос очень деликатный, проблему эту обьяснить достаточно сложно. Понять проще..

----------


## odinokaya

DIDA да давайте обменяемся контактами. Игорь к чему ты это написал?я и не веду себя так, как та девушка про которую ты написал!

----------


## odinokaya

я любви хочу,серьезности,свадьбу,детей,семью. но этого нет!

----------


## художник

автор,знаете ...я в растерянности.на этот форум приходят разные люди,с разными проблемами.но  та какого милого романтического человека как вы я встречаю первый раз.я знаете,сама никогда не думала о таких вещах...
по натуре я романтик.я как вам сказать. я часами могу таращится на грязную лужу.потому что в ней отражается голубое небо.и делаю я это только за тем, чтобы потом написать картину. а так,человек я вовсе не романтичны.
мужчин в моей жизни было достаточно.все они хотели в первую очередь секса со мной.нет,в моей одежде нет ничего вызывающего.макияжем я вообще не пользуюсь.у меня обычная.стандартная внешность.тут дело в другом.Если я хочу секса, ОНИ ЭТО ПОНИМАЮТ.я не знаю как,меня саму это всегда удивляло.но это так. если я хочу только просто секса ,я и получаю просто секс.Автор,может быть тогда в прошлом,Вам нужны были другие отношения,нежели сейчас? почему такое происходило? 
Мне тоже никогда не дарили роз.нет вру,один раз молодой человек с которым я собиралась переспать притащил на встречу букет.убейте не помню что за цветы...но не розы,какие то другие.я удивилась  еще тогда .зачем,мне же не это от тебе нужно?))))) 
а все почему? потому что это не любовь.Автор,вам нужны розы от чужих людей? 
Мой молодой человек появился в моей жизни давно.с тех пор мы живем вместе и никогда не разлучаемся.он тоже не дарил мне роз и плюшевых мишек.он как и я занят более важными и значимыми вещами.
Однажды он подарил мне ведро ромашек.знаете,на дачах в хоз блоках есть такие железные огромные ведра? вот мне подарили такое бедро битком набитое ромашками.прям с корнями.просто так.не в честь чего.он за водой на колодец пошел,а там поле с ромашками.
Ты же любишь ромашки,вот я и нарвал! тока руки теперь болят.Автор,никакие розы от чужих людей не принесут вам такого щенячьего восторга,как ведро ромашек с корнями.
p.s. мы им потом корни топором рубили и ставили в это же ведро.еще и не все влезли( как они их туда утрамбовал))) не в одну вазу в доме они бы просто не влезли,даже по частям.
нет,он не дарил мне плюшевых мишек.он подарил мне  живого котенка.он круче плюшевого медведя)) 
а однажды вообще мы шли по дорожке через дачный поселок.была ранняя осень.Знаете на участках растут такие цветы.называются физалис.или просто фонарики.потрясающе красивые ,я их очень хотела написать.но не по фото,а с натуры.на чужой участок не залезешь,по шапке надают.в обычных цветочных магазинах их не купишь.а бабушки в переходе метро еще не продают-рано.а нарисовать мне их очень хотелось,и непременно сейчас.
И вот представьте себе такую картины. прогуливаемся мы не торопясь ,и вдруг  он просто прыгает в этот овраг.я в недоумении не понимаю что происходит.прохожие в шоке.. Прилично одетый молодой человек во всем белом прыгает в овраг и ковыряется в дачной свалке! в этот овраг сваливали всякие обрезанные ветки с деревьев,урожаи яблок,еще какую то садовую хрень.я в шоке,прохожие тоже.Он вылезает и тащит фонарики! она наверно случайно там под бугром выросли,семечки попали вместе с  садовым мусором.
Моему восторгу не было предела!  вот так я написала картину аж на три неделе раньше))) бабульки продавать эту красоту стали наааамного позже осенью))))
Автор,такие вещи бывают гораздо приятнее и ценнее роз и стандартных плюшевых медведей,если они сделаны от всей души родными людьми! 
Все образуется! Вы найдете свою половину,вот увидите!

----------


## Герда

> Здравствуйте,хочу рассказать свою историю. Может кто то в этом сообщении найдет себя...
> 
>  Мне 24 года почти и у меня вообще не было серьезных отношений. Я всегда нравилась парням,говорили "красивая" ,но при этом думали всегда только как и затащить меня в постель.
> 
>  Нет ничего вызывающего в моем макияже и наряде,что бы дало повод на это. Обидно до ужаса. 
> 
> Сначала думала не время еще,все еще впереди,но сейчас оглядываюсь назад и понимаю,что прошлое -оно пустое...Не было той романтике о которой я мечтала.
> 
> Я не хочу новый год опять встречать в одиночестве...


 Не плохая самореклама. Красивая, желанная. Брюлики и мишек не дарят. А впереди Н.Г. и о ужс, без романтики)))
Пробелы ставят после знаков препинания.)
Может мужчины и не стоят тебя, как думаешь?)

----------


## Qvantym

Пока молодая пользовалась успехом, нагулялась и захотела чего то большего?

----------


## Герда

Нет, чего же это нагулялась то, человеу на Н.Г. романтики нужно. 
А ты всё про постель. Не правильно это.

----------


## odinokaya

да не нужны мне подарочки! я любви хочу,парня достойного!больше не зачем жить...я ухожу из жизни...

----------


## Герда

А почему именно парня?
Жизнь такая многогранная)____,,
Ну вот, например- катание на ватрушках, лыжах, чтение книг и т. д.
Как-то не понятен интерес только к противоположному полу.
Люби людей, животных там, бездомных. 
Это правильно и по -христьянски.
Может счастьё само придёт. Рождество- время чудес.
Я вот овсянки кастрюлю сварила, бездомных собак накормила. Оказалось, что таких много. Интересные люди и одинокие по-сути.

----------


## Игорёк

odinokaya, твой образ жизни я не знаю, та про которую я написал тоже хочет замуж, и тоже всегда была за серьезные и стабильные отношения. Хотя да, соглашусь, написал зря.
Ну что тут сказать - если до 24х лет непроизошло того что ты хочешь, значит определенно проблема есть. Переспать с  девушкой и хотеть с ней серьезных отношений это вещи очень разные. Многие не дотягивают до того уровня, чтобы с ними хотели иметь нечто общее и постоянное. Тогда как если имеется смазливая внешность, то всегда найдетсякучка циников, которые будут непроч поморочить голову ее обладательце, ради нескольких ночей. 
 Могу сказать еще несколько слов о той своей знакомой (хотя наверное опять зря), в тот период когда она имела отношения с моим тогдашним другом. Друг отзывался о ней так - "Блин, зря я с ней замутил, надо было с ее подругой мутить, неинтересно как-тос ней, и в постели никакая, и сиськи маленькие..". Тогда как в интимных беседах со мной, она говорила что всем довольна и что счастлива и все такое прочее, и даже после того как они расстались, продолжала говорить о каких-то романтичных серьезные вещах...
 В этой позиции я на стороне парней, девушки сами виноваты в том что ведутся на красивые глазки и слова. Неосознавая очевидных вещей и последствий, они сами портят свою биографию, ив  итоге остаются либо просто одинокими, либо одинокими мамашами с циником-любовником.

----------


## Игорёк

Ryfina 


> Оказалось, что таких много. Интересные люди и одинокие по-сути.


 так не бывает. Интересный человек просто так не может быть одиноким, разве что по собственному желанию, или вследствии каких-то обстоятельств и серьезных причин, по здоровью например.

----------


## Статист

> да не нужны мне подарочки! я любви хочу,парня достойного!больше не зачем жить...я ухожу из жизни...


  Что значит "парня достойного"? Поконкретнее.

----------


## Qvantym

Олигарха на белом марседесе

----------


## odinokaya

уже все равно,я сегодня ухожу из жизни

----------


## Герда

> уже все равно,я сегодня ухожу из жизни


 А ну правильно, на скорых кпасивые санитары работают. Стоящие парни с мед. Рекомндую.)Тем более Н.Г. скоро. Прекрасное начало романтических отношений.)

----------


## Герда

Ну это дело вкуса.
 Они тоже вон как odinokaya принцев ждут с парусами и неземной любовью.
И кто по сути, извиняюсь б-и? Девушки многоразового пользования. 
А внутри то у них-- та же душа. И вообше они вроде как лучшие жёны.

----------


## Игорёк

Надо знать половой опыт и образ жизни автора в целом, чтобы делать выводы. То что он (автор) заикнулся про секс, еще не значит что его было много и с каждым. Такие моменты надо уточнять. Действительно не каждый захочет иметь серьезные отношения с девушкой у которой богатый опыт. Все-таки это будущая мать, и мужчина это чувствует. Испортить биографию особенно в юности очень легко, и потом это может серьезно повлиять на всю дальнейшую жизнь.. 
А по поводу принца на белом мерседесе, согласен - вот предложи ей познакомится тут например, почти уверен что она подумает - "он с проблемами! да ну нафиг, я лучше еще поплачу несколько лет, малоли, вдруг повезет.." Если человек действительно чего-то хочет, он будет использовать любую возможность, т.е. не будет брезговать разными знакомствами, веть это же никчему не обязывает, за-то позволяет набраться опыта. Но одинокие женщины как привило очень пассивны в таких делах, знаю по себе. 
По этой пассивности и можно предположить что вообще-то им не особо чего-то и хочется. Или принц, или ничего. тут только 2 варианта. но все принцы давно живут в счастливом браке, и бывают они только в кино, а что тогда остается ? остатся только ныть, ждать старость, кончать с собой и так далее..)

----------


## hikke

> Девушки многоразового пользования. 
> А внутри то у них-- та же душа. И вообше они вроде как лучшие жёны.


 Вспомнилась басня: "Когда-то, о весне, зверями. В надсмотрщики Медведь был выбран над ульями...". Наверное, зверям тоже кто-то втюхал, что медведи - лучшие сторожа меда. Хотя, конечно, от личности Медведя многое зависит.

----------


## Qvantym

Как то глупо получается автор - никто со мной отношений не хочет - пойду убьюсь

----------


## matfey68

> Как то глупо получается автор - никто со мной отношений не хочет - пойду убьюсь


 Думать своей головой об причине ухода других по моему более глупо,изначально нужно пообщаться и понять именно причину и следствие этой причины.

----------


## Dida

> уже все равно,я сегодня ухожу из жизни


 Господи, мы даже не успели обменяться контактами....меня долгое время не было здесь...были на то причины....

Вы не понимаете....ВСЕ до единого....в жизне не должен быть перебор ...сложно и тем, кто сильно красив и сильно страшен, здесь должна золотая середина во всем!!!!

Неужели я не успела....виню себя за это(((( ...ПРОСТИ.....




> Думать своей головой об причине ухода других по моему более глупо,изначально нужно пообщаться и понять именно причину и следствие этой причины.


 согласна полностью....




> А по поводу принца на белом мерседесе, согласен - вот предложи ей познакомится тут например, почти уверен что она подумает - "он с проблемами! да ну нафиг, я лучше еще поплачу несколько лет, малоли, вдруг повезет.." Если человек действительно чего-то хочет, он будет использовать любую возможность, т.е. не будет брезговать разными знакомствами, веть это же никчему не обязывает, за-то позволяет набраться опыта.


 согласна...с этими словами...

----------


## GanibaL

Почему в 24 года обязательно должна быть устроенна семейная жизнь - я не понимаю. Ну учитывая, что большинство Россиян живут в периферии, и перспектив, кроме как нарожать к 24-м нескольких таких же бесперспективных детей нету. А в нормальных, человеческих условиях такой спешки нет. Из моих знакомых 22-23-х летних, лишь единицы разведенные или замужем. Процентов 5, не больше. Это Москва. С прицепом - и того меньше. 
  Это деревенские бабы, которые нарожали от мужей-алкоголиков, орут по интернетам, что мол в роддомах 24-х летних "рожениц" называют поздними. Во убожество.
   Но причина паники автора ясна еще и потому, что как раз в этом возрасте, бабы окончательно перестают мыслить рационально, хоть и раньше они этого не шипко-то и умели делать, и становятся одной большой маткой. РОЖАТЬ РОЖАТЬ РОЖАТЬ. Самый мерзкий возраст. Мля, ненавижу баб))

----------


## Murdok

> Почему в 24 года обязательно должна быть устроенна семейная жизнь - я не понимаю. Ну учитывая, что большинство Россиян живут в периферии, и перспектив, кроме как нарожать к 24-м нескольких таких же бесперспективных детей нету. А в нормальных, человеческих условиях такой спешки нет. Из моих знакомых 22-23-х летних, лишь единицы разведенные или замужем. Процентов 5, не больше. Это Москва. С прицепом - и того меньше. 
>   Это деревенские бабы, которые нарожали от мужей-алкоголиков, орут по интернетам, что мол в роддомах 24-х летних "рожениц" называют поздними. Во убожество.
>    Но причина паники автора ясна еще и потому, что как раз в этом возрасте, бабы окончательно перестают мыслить рационально, хоть и раньше они этого не шипко-то и умели делать, и становятся одной большой маткой. РОЖАТЬ РОЖАТЬ РОЖАТЬ. Самый мерзкий возраст. Мля, ненавижу баб))


 не согласен с тобой... и вообще подбирай слова когда говоришь о женщинах

----------


## Игорёк

Рождение детей и одиночество это очень разные вещи. те твои знакомые живут полноценно, у них есть партнеры, или любимый человек, есть все перспективы, просто они пока что заняты делами, создают платформу для создания семьй, Хочется же все успеть, и как можно быстрее, но в реале это очень сложно сделать. 
Рождение детей это следствие, первоначальна тут именно проблема одиночества, просто люди по наивности начинают мечтать и заьегать далеко вперед в сових фантазиях о счастливой жизни, не понимая на сколько они далеко от этого на самом деле, игнорируя все побочные нюансы, и неадекватно оценивая свои возможности, вопросы жилья, стабильности, воспитания. Что родитель может дать своему ребенку, если он сам еще по сути ребенок, не имеющий ничего не в моральном не в материальном смысле..

----------


## GanibaL

> не согласен с тобой...


   С чем не согласен? С фактами? Или про матку?




> и вообще подбирай слова когда говоришь о женщинах


    Ахаха)))  Рыцарь в сияющих доспехах)) Ты мне угрожаешь? Разрежешь меня напополам мечом как герои твоих любимых мультиков? : D  Геройствуй на улице, здесь не надо.
   И поверь мне, даже я мнения о женщинах гораздо большего, чем они заслуживают. А про тебя вообще молчу.

----------


## GanibaL

А первый мой пост предназначен для автора темы, чтоб она не паниковала, и осознала, что её возраст совсем не является критическим для создания семьи. Все нормально.

----------


## Anti$

да, насели на девушку... Ryfina, нельзя на все смотреть со своей колокольни!! ей ведь может и правда плохо... ну а если ты права, то не надо так валить чела, а то вдрун до доски ее доведешь.... случайно....

----------


## Герда

> Как то глупо получается автор - никто со мной отношений не хочет - пойду убьюсь


 Зачем это ещё убьюсь-то.?
Вот есть деушка 24 годняя, одинокая. Так может это судьба твоя. А ты тут "убьюсььь"
И воообще приходят на форум одинокие девушки и одинокие мужчины___ И давай ныть___
А может как-то ну перезнакомить всех и передружить___


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6vP8OqHKY

----------


## Игорёк

Ryfina, открою маленький секрет - далеко не все такие хотят знакомится) Единственное обьяснение которое я нахожу - желание принца на белом мерседесе. Тут же люди проблемные, а кому они нужны ?. Наивность и пассивность, да и желание решить свои проблемы видимо не настолько сильно, чтобы использовать возможные варианты.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я только не понял почему Вы напали на нее. Девочка хочет мальчика. Это ведь не только в Интернете встречается. Ну вот одиноко ей. Это же не уникально. Одинокость не явление меньшинства.
Если, конечно, это не тролль )

----------


## predator19852012

чето мне не верится что девченка не может познакомится с мальчиком зайди в сайт знакомств поставь свою фотку и поищи парней из своего города я недумаю что это сложно 
я думаю проблема не в этом - "что девушка не может найти парня" а чтото другое

----------


## fuсka rolla

Так ей кажется, что всем только "затащить ее в постель" хотят )

----------


## Murdok

Где же ты,  odinokaya?  :Frown:

----------


## Герда

> Я только не понял почему Вы напали на нее. Девочка хочет мальчика. Это ведь не только в Интернете встречается. Ну вот одиноко ей. Это же не уникально. Одинокость не явление меньшинства.
> Если, конечно, это не тролль )


 А кто напал-то я или Игорёк? Обидно даже.____
Мы как раз обсужлаем и переживаем почему одинокая девушка не просто с мальчиком познакомится хочет (Игорьком , к примеру) а Грея с  парусами красными ждёт.
Это не правильно. Может есть хороший мальчик, но извините голодранец. Зато и душа золотая и нежность при нём. И не изменит никогда.
Изачем здесь меркантильные мерки.?

----------


## predator19852012

> Так ей кажется, что всем только "затащить ее в постель" хотят )


 тоже не думаю что это проблема изза которой человек покончит жизнь самоубийством
лично моё мнение у большинства людей это приходит с возрастом просто нескем выйти погулять и сидят люди дома и незнают что им делать потом когда становится очень скучно они выбирают уйти 
я думаю это такой случай

----------


## Герда

> Так ей кажется, что всем только "затащить ее в постель" хотят )


 Ну дак и писать тогда нужно типа постель ни-ни, только кино, ужин, цветы, мишка плюшевый.
Там видно будет.)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да не собирается она себя убивать. Она это говорит только в таком контексте.



> А вот когда смотришь ,как выходят замуж или женятся твои знакомые, тогда то и понимаешь вот оно одиночество. Вот они мысли о суициде.


 т.е. ей плохо только в сравнении с остальными, у которых, по ее мнению, хорошо. Ей любой парень подойдет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да не собирается она себя убивать. Она это говорит только в таком контексте.



> А вот когда смотришь ,как выходят замуж или женятся твои знакомые, тогда то и понимаешь вот оно одиночество. Вот они мысли о суициде.


 т.е. ей плохо только в сравнении с остальными, у которых, по ее мнению, хорошо. Ей любой парень подойдет.

----------


## Игорёк

я думаю что вообще никто ничего не хочет, в подобных темах от авторов-девушек) 
если конечно это не тролль) (с)
автор может и вовсе не вернуться сюда. Посмотрел он на лица семейных людей, посчитал их счастливее своего, загрустил, пришел поныл, потом думает - а нафиг надо?.
Это же придется себя во многом ущемлять, следить а собой, терпеть, переживать, еще и сексом заниматься не дай бог, фу.. перед компом оно как-то спокойнее.. ))

----------


## odinokaya

Читаю все это и я просто в шоке. Как люди могут все перевернуть и еще больше загнобить! На счет сайта знакомств скажу,вы думаете там реально найти парня для серьезных отношений?вы действительно так думаете???Там такие парни,которым нужен только секс,это такие парни,которые ведут беспорядочные половые связи!Женатики.Парни без высшего образования,страшные ,прыщавые, ничего из себя не представляющие...Мне такие "отбросы" общества не нужны! Ryfina,хочешь выпендриться если,то где нибудь на другом сайте хорошо?Ryfina ты мою интимную жизнь обсуждаешь ничего не зная  даже о ней... На сообщение Игоря отвечу-я слежу за собой всегда!Я никогда не буду с кем попало встречаться!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Девушка, всем нужен секс. Почему Вы из этого делаете проблему? Или Вы хотите со своим мальчиком в кино ходить до старости, выращивать маргаритки и ограничиваться поцелуями, спрятавшись от всех глаз? Я не думаю, что на сайтах знакомств обитают лютые извращенцы и малолетки. 
И от себя замечу: высшее образование Вам ничего не дало, если Вы до сих пор позволяете себе ругаться матом. Еще и на девушку. И, по- Вашему, выбор не в пользу "страшных" и "ничего не представляющих для Вас" людей может свидетельствовать о каких-то интересах, кроме секса с Вашей стороны?

----------


## Гражданин

> Читаю все это и я просто в шоке. Как люди могут все перевернуть и еще больше загнобить! На счет сайта знакомств скажу,вы думаете там реально найти парня для серьезных отношений?вы действительно так думаете???Там такие парни,которым нужен только секс,это такие парни,которые ведут беспорядочные половые связи!Женатики.Парни без высшего образования,страшные ,прыщавые, ничего из себя не представляющие...Мне такие "отбросы" общества не нужны! Ryfina,хочешь выпендриться если,то где нибудь на другом сайте хорошо?Ryfina ты мою интимную жизнь обсуждаешь ничего не зная  даже о ней... На сообщение Игоря отвечу-я слежу за собой всегда!Я никогда не буду с кем попало встречаться!


 Становится понятнее,почему Вы одиноки.

----------


## matfey68

> Там такие парни,которым нужен только секс,это такие парни,которые ведут беспорядочные половые связи!Женатики.Парни без высшего образования,страшные ,прыщавые, ничего из себя не представляющие...Мне такие "отбросы" общества не нужны!


 очень интерестные мысли,и также я бы хотел остановиться над пунктом "Парни без высшего образования" знаете,есть много людей у которых высшее образование и они ничерта их себя не предстовляют,а есть люди у которых нет высшего образования и они стали очень извесными людьми которые зарабатывают более 10000000$ в месяц,хотя бы посмотрите на марка цукерберга (основатель фейсбук) и на покойного основателя компании APPLE стива джобса,у этих людей нет высшего образования но они добились в жизни многое,а так говорить это действительно просто понты,и с такими понтами вы никогда никого не найдёте,как было подмеченно другими участниками форума

----------


## Гражданин

Женщины у нас, как повелось, любят сетовать на то, что \"перевелись-то нынче настоящие мужики\" и \"никто сегодня не умеет красиво ухаживать\".
 Где и когда лично они видели \"настоящих мужиков\" и \"красивых ухажёров\", данные женщины почему-то умалчивают. Т.е. *** сравнишь - кого они имели ввиду, и чем, собственно, я, к примеру, не настоящий мужик? В том-то и дело, что они сами не видели, но от прабабок и тёток хорошо наслышанны, из любовных романов начитаны и по романтическим комедиям Голливуда насмотрены: настоящий мужчина - это некий собирательный идеал, красавец, богач, Нобелевский лауреат и по совместительству поэт-прозаик.
 Однако, по злой иронии нашего мира, женщины так устроены, что редко бывают довольны всем: им вечно чего-то не хватает. Есть 100 пар туфель - надо 200, есть мужчина красавец+богач+спортсмен - а хочу чтоб он и на волынке играл, и польку плясал. Ах не пляшет? вот неудачник! это называется женская ненасытноть. А когда вдруг мужчина уходит, то вся эта блажь спадает, и девушка понимает, что это в ней многого не хватало, а не в мужике. Однако часто бывает уже поздно. И льются ручьём слёзы.
 Но всё равно, снова и снова женщины поступают одинаково: они заявляют, что-де ищут того, кто \"поймёт и примет их такими, какие они есть\". Звучит, конечно, красиво, но только вне контекста. По контексту чаще всего выходит, что \"такими, какие они есть\" равно \"с удовлетворением всех их запросов и мечтаний\".
 А почему, собственно? За что? Вот уж действительно - за одни красивые глаза? Такое ощущение, что бабы реально полагают, что мужики должны любить их за просто так. За то, что женщина - это уже сам по себе подарок невъ***нный, щастье и п***ц какая удача на унылом жизненном пути примитивного дикаря. То есть, утрируя, за то, что у неё имеется вагина, и прочие женские половые признаки. Бабы эту фишку давно просекли и уже давным-давно ею пользуются, что свидетельсвует об их коварстве, низменности и ограниченности.
 У нас в обществе как-то так странно принято женщин возвышать и приписывать им стремление к чувствам, любви, а не к пошлому сексу. Мол, это грубое мужичьё только и думает **ем, а не головой.
 Но на деле - единственная вещь, которой они пользуются для манипулирования мужиками - та же вагина. и всё... ТОЛЬКО ВАГИНА щас ведь бабы и накормить-то мужика толком не могут! Типа, \"я рождена не для кухни, а для куни\".
 Но мужики, выставляемые озабоченными маньяками, почему-то не бегают с **ми наперевес, а поступают \"романтично\" и, по крайней мере, оригинально. У них не циклится всё вокруг своих или чужих половых органов как у баб. Они и в ресторан пригласят, и в кино, и туда и сюда, и сюрпизы и подарки, и цветы,и заметье: не дразнят баб своими ***ми (по крайней мере в открытую).
 И после этого - бабы есть воздушные ангелочки, жаждущие любви, а мужики - примитивные бабуины где логика?
 Кто-то может возразить, что-де женщины потому и вынуждены пользоваться такими методами, поскольку мужики на одну вагину и реагируют. Если так, то это ещё одно доказательство рассчётливости и коварства женщин - они манипуляторы. Мужик постарался, развлёк-накормил-выгулял-оплатил-одарил? так уж и быть - получишь доступ к телу. Нет?! пшёл вон, никчёмный холоп!
 Я вот по собственному опыту рассуждаю \"от противного\" - пытаюсь вспомнить, какие действия всех моих девушек можно соразмерить с теми элементами ухаживания, что устраивал я - да и вообще, все мужики на свете? Как наши женщины участвуют в т.н. \"построении отношений\"? Я не вспомнил НИ-ЧЕ-ГО! Ничего сопоставимого с букетами цветов, неожиданными подарками, билетами в кино, театр, организацией приятного досуга, встречанием-провожанием и прочей аттрибутикой. Чем отвечают женщины и чем они вообще могут ответить? Правильно: предложить свои вагины/сиськи/жопы.
 Если классически - они могли бы окружить мужчину заботой, теплом, лаской. Могли бы накормить его, одеть-обуть, подшить. Так оно и было раньше. Но теперь, в век сраной эмансипации и повальной феминизации - всё, баста! \"Я не рабыня и не обязана\" Ну, милая, если ты не обязана, то тогда уж не взыщи, что мужики тебе тоже ничем не обязаны. Если не желаешь вносить свою лепту в отношения кухней и стиркой, то вноси чем-нибудь ещё помимо вагины. В противном случае \"на**й\" - это вооон там.
 А то получается, что женщины постоянно что-то требуют: в жизни \"придумай что-нибудь\", в сексе \"приудмай что-нибудь\", позвони, расскажи, развлеки. а им-то что остаётся? по магазинам ходить да опять-таки великодушно поощрять мужиков заветной промежностью? Не слишком-то равноценный размен. Что-то я не припомню за собой шантажа в духе \"Милая, если ты порадуешь меня сытным ужином, восточным танцем и тайским массажем, то в награду сможешь пососать мой ***\" а от женщин, пусть и в более завуалированной форме, я такие прогоны слышал не раз.
 Девушки ждут романтики. Очень красивое слово и такое, знаете ли, жутко романтичное. Но открою вам всем страшную тайну: девушки вообще супер редко бывают романтичными. Действительно романтичны в основном дурнушки или всякие закомплексованные серые мышки, которые просто не рассчитавают кого-то привлечь сексом. Что до меня лично, то я очень редко встречал поистине романтичных девушек. Чаще же всего женщины искажают понятие романтики - и им нравится не она сама, а то как это всё выглядит. Их привлекает пёстрая обёртка, ибо сами девушки просто не умеют её создавать и вообще чувствовать. Для них важен только эффект. Чтоб было красиво как в сказке - бац - и у тебя в руках букет, столик в ресторане, кружевное платье и билеты в оперу. Розы, свечи и белый конь у подъезда. Поскольку это шаблон: шаблон киношный, журнальный, художественный. Спроси любую девушку - что такое романтический вечер? 95% выдаст ту же кальку: ужин при свечах, приятная музыка, пенная ванна, лепестки роз на атласных простынях. А ведь на самом деле, романтика - она такая разная. Однако, раз это забота мужиков, то девушкам до неё дела нет - они всё равно увидят только финальную версию, старательно организованную и спланированную кавалерами. \"Принцессе\" останется лишь только в заключительной сцене раздвинуть ноги.
 А ведь действительно! Вот поставить себя на место баб: малина, а не жизнь!
 Сидишь ты, предположим, дома. Тебе скучно. Никто тебя не развлекает. Но тебе самой влом что-нибудь изобретать. Поэтому ты сидишь и ждёшь *** знает чего.
 И тут О ЧУДО Звонит мужик и приглашает погулять. Спасение от тоски в четырёх стенах! Встречаетесь - и тебе тут в руки и цветы, и какую-ниубдь безделушку, и в кино ведет, и в кафе потом перекусить. Потом ещё сюрприз какой-нибудь. И слова, слова, слова какая ты красивая, хорошая, сексуальная Всё делает мужик. Ты только благосклонно всё это принимаешь как должное за свою красоту и исключительность. Зачастую в таких ситуациях ты даже и денег с собой не берешь - ведь подразумевается, что за всё платит он.
 После этого ты, как правило, оскроблешься, когда мужик намекает на то, что неплохо бы и по****ца. Этому тебя научили подруги и мама - ведь ты же приличная девушка.
 Ну а ради чего ж тебя он пригласил? Ради чего ещё, если ты ни*** сама не сделала? Ради душевных качеств и глубокого внутреннего мира?
 Я знаю, почему они \"оскорбляются\" в таких случаях - потому что неплохо бы ещё разок-другой вот так погулять за мужской счёт. Так что ещё рановато поощрять вагиной.
 Ибо каждая баба с детсадовских времен знает, что Вагина - это супер-оружие, козырной туз, и её не следует так поспешно пускать в ход. Но если это супер-оружие не подкреплено больше ничем другим, если туз - единственный козырь во всей колоде, то судьба предрешена: добившись секса, мужик от данной бабы логично избавляется. Что, в свою очередь, является излюбленной темой для женских рыданий и легенд о том, что мужикам нужно только ОДНО!
 Нет, отвечу я, мужикам нужно далеко не ОДНО. Но что им остается делать, если вы только это ОДНО и можете предложить?

Годная паста на тему)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Мне не очень ясно...почему отношения так вожделенны. Мне одному очень здорово. Полтора года уже. Никогда в жизни так здорово не было. Имеется ввиду в сравнении со всеми отношениями, что были у меня.

----------


## Герда

> 1.Парни без высшего образования,страшные ,прыщавые, ничего из себя не представляющие...Мне такие "отбросы" общества не нужны! 
> 
> 2.Ryfina,хочешь выпендриться если,то где нибудь на другом сайте хорошо?Ryfina ты мою интимную жизнь обсуждаешь ничего не зная  даже о ней...


 1.Вы, девушка, грубите, я на Вас модераторам пожалуюсь.(
2. Если Вы выносите свою личную жизнь на форум, так будте готовы к тому, что не только гладить Вас будут. Выслушать мнение каждого участника. А не гнать с ресурса тех, с чьим мнением не согласны.
 Так всех пользователей разогнать можно.
3.Так ли уж ваши требования соответсвуют Вам самой?

----------


## dobroezlo

> А вместо нормальной еду можно червяков есть...чё уж там...


 я лучше буду свободным и жрать червяков чем жалкой шестеренкой в машине системы живущей ради того чтобы набить свои кишки и сдохнуть а вообще я вегетарианец так что в джунглях найду че пожрать и без червяков

----------


## Герда

> Лично моё мнение у большинства людей это приходит с возрастом просто нескем выйти погулять и сидят люди дома и незнают что им делать потом когда становится очень скучно они выбирают уйти 
> я думаю это такой случай


 Мне очень понравилось____повод для СУ- скука.
Умереть от скуки---это креативненько так.))))

----------


## Maks Shrek

> я лучше буду свободным и жрать червяков чем жалкой шестеренкой в машине системы живущей ради того чтобы набить свои кишки и сдохнуть а вообще я вегетарианец так что в джунглях найду че пожрать и без червяков


 Я бы посмотрел как ты без мяса в джунглях бы прожил...)))

----------


## dobroezlo

ну так поехали сомной и посмотришь, если повезет тебя еще и крокодил сажрет, не придется руки на себя накладывать 8-) такие все странные п.здец, тебе просто с детства внушали что нужно жрать мясо а если не будешь- сдохнешь, с таким же успехом тебе могли внушать что если не будешь жрать говно - сдохнешь и ты бы щас говорил "я бы посмотрел как ты в джунглях без коровьего говна прожил" 8-)

----------


## dobroezlo

подавляющему большинству нужен мозг которого нет.

----------


## wiki

> Я бы посмотрел как ты без мяса в джунглях бы прожил...)))


  Есть такой тип людей называется-вегетарианцы, среди них есть как мужчины так и женщины. Это такие люди которые по каким-то причинам полностью отказываются от животной пищи, перейдя на употребление растительной пищи. Среди них тоже есть разделение.Есть люди которые не жрут только мясо, рыбу,морепродукты, а есть которые к тому же не жрут ещё и молоко, яйца. Они реально живут годами питаясь только овощами, фруктами, травками там всякими, они жрут хлеб, сладости, кофе, чай пьют (про алкоголь не знаю, но думаю употребляют), почему они это всё не едят. Они считают, что есть то, что было живым. А мясо как известно, раньше бегало, рыба плавала, а яйца это эмбрионы птиц, молоко опять же даёт корова или коза, значит оно тоже животное.Что есть то, что было живым нельзя, что это кощунственно.
  Кто-то отказывается от мяса по другим причинам из-за банальной аллергии. Вот моя бабушка, например, реально имела аллергию на мясо и буквально с детства не ела мясо, но при этом очень любила рыбу и яйца. Хотя молоко не пила и жила так всю жизнь.

  А тут случай как раз такой, случай вегетарианства, хотя мож и аллергия, но это вряд ли.И проживёт он в джунглях без мяса, проживёт и ни чего с ним не сделается.

----------


## dobroezlo

я стал вегетарианцем по многим причинам... аллергии среди них нет

----------


## dobroezlo

да ладно тебе, я же про большинство говорил а не про тебя, но судя по тому как ты отреагировал ты в это большинство наверное все-таки входишь 8-) а мясо я и тебе бы не советовал кушать, хотя-бы потому что пищеварительная система человека природой устроена так чтобы переваривать растительную пищу а то что человек всеядный это п.здеж, волк тоже будет жрать траву когда ничего другого не останется или если его будут кормить травой с детства.

----------


## wiki

[/QUOTE]- мозг которого нет?[/QUOTE], что же Вы оба так прицепились к этой фразе? Ну нет у кого-то мозга или есть мозг Вам-то какое до этого дело? Нам тут всем от этого ни тепло,ни холодно, это этому человеку должно быть плохо если у него нет мозга, а нам должно быть до этого по барабану.

----------


## wiki

> пищеварительная система человека природой устроена так чтобы переваривать растительную пищу а то что человек всеядный это п.здеж, волк тоже будет жрать траву когда ничего другого не останется или если его будут кормить травой с детства.


   Может быть, но ...... наукой установлено, что есть несколько типов людей.Есть люди, которые замечательно себя чувствуют без мяса, на растительной пище, а есть другая группа людей, которым мясо просто необходимо так как у них в организме не хватает каких-то белков и витаминов, содержащихся в мясе и они реально без мяса коньки отбросят (я по себе сужу, сама такая. Каждый день мясо понятно, что не ем, но раз в неделю надо). И это как-то связано с группами крови.
  То есть, сначала появился человек питающийся растительным, потом он эволюционировал, и появился ещё вид людей, питающихся мясом.

----------


## dobroezlo

на самом деле большая разница, ни одна капля не считает себя виноватой в потопе... а потоп сейчас какраз происходит изза отсутсвия у стада баранов мозга, осознанности как угодно... мы под тотальным контролем сами могилы себе роем и рады, скоро всем микрочипы под кожу вживят и будут манипулировать не только сознанием но и чувствами и жизнью а всем по.уй...

----------


## dobroezlo

я тебе не навязываю я советую, чего ты так разволновался то ? сделай три глубоких вдоха 8-)

----------


## wiki

Ну мож и наоборот, но факт остаётся фактом, что мясо нам необходимо.

Чего-то за такими разговорами мясца захотелось, надо с утра бутер с копчёным мясцом себе сделать. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dobroezlo

и спорить я с тобой не собираюсь, я пишу только потому что возможно кто-то захочет больше узнать о себе правду и будет уже дальше сам искать нужную иформацию,  а такие как ты и так всё лучше всех "знают"

----------


## dobroezlo

"незаменимые" витамины и белки вырабатываются специальными микробами в кишечнике но эти микробы погибают когда ты ешь мясо поэтому оно становится для тебя жизненно необходимым, если ты вырастишь нормальную микрофлору которая и должна быть то мясо тебе больше не понадобится.

----------


## dobroezlo

> - я отношусь ко второй и жру его не то что каждый день, а почти при каждом приёме еды. Без него совсем плохо, да. 
> 
>   - наоборот.


 и уж точно не наоборот, твои зубы желудок кишечник  даже сейчас сделаны так чтобы переваривать растительную пищу и ни куда они не эволюционировали а немного приспособились и все... подумаешь на 100 лет меньше положенного человек жить стал и всего-то.

----------


## dobroezlo

http://artemu238.livejournal.com/20632.html - вот тут можешь почитать как из тебя делали мясоеда а вообще это была только одна из причин не есть мясо так что не будем спорить, пустое.

----------


## wiki

Давайте останемся каждый при своём мнении по поводу питания. Ему нравится вегетарианство, пусть, флаг ему в руки, кому-то другому нравится мясная диета, то же флаг в руки, живите оба так как знаете и не надо трахать друг другу мозг, так как спорить можно до посинения и ни до чего так и не доспориться.

----------


## dobroezlo

аминь 8-))))

----------


## Герда

Ну если убрать срач___ 
То тема правильного питания очень интересная. 
Я бы даже сказала, достойная отдельной ветки, где каждый может свою точку зрения на это высказать.
 В том числе и на диеты разные. Плюсы и минусы.

----------


## Герда

> - начинают трахать всегда вегетарианцы, а не наоборот, своим единственно правильным стилем еды и видением человеческого организма (туда же противники абортов, верующие всех возможных конфессий, борцы против естественного меха и т.п.). Надоедает, реально. Прям до появления установок типа "встречу в реале вегетарианца - побью".


 Тогда уж съешь проклятого вегетарианца.) Чтоб мясо зря не пропало.)

----------


## Игорёк

Ага, есть такие люди - заморочатся чем-нибудь, и давай навязывать это всем подряд )

----------


## wiki

> Ну если убрать срач___ 
> То тема правильного питания очень интересная. 
> Я бы даже сказала, достойная отдельной ветки, где каждый может свою точку зрения на это высказать.
>  В том числе и на диеты разные. Плюсы и минусы.


   Ну так они этого не делают, а срутся до посинения в другой теме.

----------


## dobroezlo

да мне срать с большой колокольни что ты лично баадер будешь жрать, хоть землю жри (есть и такие недоумки и кстати тоже переваривается, парадокс, да баадер ?) я хотел сказать только то что природой ты устроен так чтобы жрать растительную пищу, это факт, дальше у тебя есть 2 выбора спорить с природой и жрать всякую х.йню или есть ту еду которая тебе предназначена. все. точка.

----------


## hikke

Человек - всеядное животное, дурилка ты веганская. А от веганства мозги усыхают. Это прекрасно видно на твоем примере.

----------


## dobroezlo

ага, давай давай, неси дальше, все что ты пишешь только лишний раз подтверждает какой ты далба.б на самом деле.

----------


## Тимо

<<...пользователи форума не должны оскорблять друг друга...>> да и спор ваш бессмыслен: вы ведь оба не откажетесь от своего мнения и будете стоять за этим мнением до последнего - это хорошо - но ведь не повод поливать друг друга грязью

----------


## dobroezlo

мнения мнениями а истина она одна и не зависит от чьего то мнения, я с радостью откажусь от своего мнения если оно не будет иметь ничего общего с истиной, а этого кретина я грязью не поливал, я просто не виноват что он кретин...

----------


## Unity

> Мы как раз обсужлаем и переживаем почему одинокая девушка не просто с мальчиком познакомится хочет (Игорьком , к примеру) а Грея с  парусами красными ждёт.
> Это не правильно. Может есть хороший мальчик, но извините голодранец. Зато и душа золотая и нежность при нём. И не изменит никогда.
> Изачем здесь меркантильные мерки.?


 Но здесь и начинаются проблемы, Ваше Высокопревосходительство... Если ты, - слаба и асоциальна – чьей парой сможешь стать? Как обеспечить Лучшую Половинку своей души всем самым лучшим на свете?.. Чего стоит эта душа, если она неспособна существовать в Реальном Мире, обеспечивая свою Семью, свой Клан?..

----------


## Герда

> Но здесь и начинаются проблемы, Ваше Высокопревосходительство... Если ты, - слаба и асоциальна – чьей парой сможешь стать? Как обеспечить Лучшую Половинку своей души всем самым лучшим на свете?.. Чего стоит эта душа, если она неспособна существовать в Реальном Мире, обеспечивая свою Семью, свой Клан?..


 Подружка, ключевое слово здесь- ПАРА.
 А это значит вместе во свем в бедности и богатстве, в здоровье и болезни____
Испытание бедностью меньшее, чем богатством. Когда рядом родной человек, то не важно какая у него внешность, и сколько у него денег. Вместе можно всё пережить.

О любви и нежности не просят,
Никогда не просят о таком...
Не зовут любовь к себе как гостью
В опустевший и притихший дом...

Но молчат задумчиво у свечки,
Греют руки у её огня ...
И надеждой робкой душу лечат,
Никого за горечь не виня...

О любви и нежности не молят,
Ведь не милость все-таки она...
Даже если зазвенит от боли
Где-то в сердце тонкая струна...

Даже если все невыносимо,
Даже если некуда бежать...
Не проси ты о невыполнимом,
Не склоняйся, гордая душа...

Затаись и жди...и время лечит,
Даже если верится едва...
Отпылают, отгорят как свечи
Где-то в сердце тихие слова...

И уйдут в забвенье свет и нежность,
И придет спасенье - пустота...
На осколках умершей надежды
Оживет когда-нибудь мечта...

...и когда-нибудь в дожди и осень
Бег замрет стремительных минут...
Просто помни, о любви не просят...
Её очень терпеливо ждут!

----------


## Maks Shrek

доброзлун так и не сказал почему он не ест мясо?!!...потому что в какой-то тупой статейке он вычитал что зубы у него заточены под листву и потому ты отказался от мяса...?!)))

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> - начинают трахать всегда вегетарианцы, а не наоборот, своим единственно правильным стилем еды и видением человеческого организма (туда же противники абортов, верующие всех возможных конфессий, борцы против естественного меха и т.п.). Надоедает, реально. Прям до появления установок типа "встречу в реале вегетарианца - побью".


 Я Вегатарианка !! И это лучший вариант !! Каждый Вегатарианец должен за жизнь посадить дерево , и обратить в свою "веру" пару человек, тогда  Мы Победим !!  :Smile:

----------


## Maks Shrek

> Я Вегатарианка !! И это лучший вариант !! Каждый Вегатарианец должен за жизнь посадить дерево , и обратить в свою "веру" пару человек, тогда  Мы Победим !!


 хорошо ты вегетирианка...почему ты решила ей стать...???

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> - меня ещё один вопрос интересует - почему все вегетарианцы такие заморыши?


 А в чем ты нашел эту нашу "заморошность" ..?  
Я стала вегатарианкой еще с детства, лет с пяти , было жалко свинюшек которые висят на рынке, а потом даже сестра стала изучать буддизм и тоже стала вегатарианкой...

----------


## dobroezlo

не трать время сестра, этим двум животным бессмысленно что то говорить, они всё лучше всех знают.

----------


## Maks Shrek

> А в чем ты нашел эту нашу "заморошность" ..?  
> Я стала вегатарианкой еще с детства, лет с пяти , было жалко свинюшек которые висят на рынке, а потом даже сестра стала изучать буддизм и тоже стала вегатарианкой...


 ты ещё скажи что ты не носишь кожаной обуви))

----------


## Maks Shrek

> ...а поехать например автостопом через азербайджан иран и пакистан и жить в недорогих гестах а лучше вообще в палатке на эти 100 тысяч там можно год жить изьездить всю индию вдоль и поперек и еще сдача останется


 Неее...доброзлун не вегетарианец...он ПРОСТО СКУПЕРДЯЙ...)))

----------


## Равашоль

> Неее...доброзлун не вегетарианец...он ПРОСТО СКУПЕРДЯЙ...)))


  - он просто нищеброд.  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

xDDDDDDDDDDDD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
а сырое мясо ктонить любит?

----------


## wiki

> xDDDDDDDDDDDD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
> а сырое мясо ктонить любит?


  Ну, вообще-то сырое мясо есть опасно так как в нём могут быть всевозможные инфекции, хотя его можно заморозить и посолить и тогда будет солонина, так делают на севере.

----------


## U.F.O.

зачем сразу в крайности то. инфекции/червяки всякие.спокойнее, всё нормально. главное приготовить, например замариновать(ну как для шашлыка то мясо делают)

----------


## dea

> Читаю все это и я просто в шоке. Как люди могут все перевернуть и еще больше загнобить! На счет сайта знакомств скажу,вы думаете там реально найти парня для серьезных отношений?вы действительно так думаете???Там такие парни,которым нужен только секс,это такие парни,которые ведут беспорядочные половые связи!Женатики.Парни без высшего образования,страшные ,прыщавые, ничего из себя не представляющие...Мне такие "отбросы" общества не нужны! Ryfina,хочешь выпендриться если,то где нибудь на другом сайте хорошо?Ryfina ты мою интимную жизнь обсуждаешь ничего не зная  даже о ней... На сообщение Игоря отвечу-я слежу за собой всегда!Я никогда не буду с кем попало встречаться!


 Odinokaya, а можно все-таки конкретизировать, какого парня вы ищете?

----------


## Герда

> Какого какого...принца на белом хамере...


 Может на чёрном бумере и с багажником полным баксов.)

----------

